# Linux<> windows program

## spiff

Update:

Lite visare, lite nya program.

Alltid skönt att börja lite lungt på svenska... efter en j*kla massa krånglande med msg/pswds så fick jag igång gentoo msg boarden iaf  :Smile: 

Som första inlägg tänkte jag undra (och komma med lite kommentarer på) hur man bäst ersätter windows övergången i små mysiga progam

ICQ2002 = SIM

Körde Licq och ng annan, men utan en 3menings historia å lite smått annat kändes det fel tills jag fick tag i SIM, en liten onscreen display när man får ett msg är klart smart.

Nortoncommander = Midnight commander (MC)

Gamla fina trotjänaren finns även till linux. När skall folk inse att ha 1 fönster för filhantering är värdelöst...

Adobe PS = GIMP  

Ok.. inte helt sant, men så nära jag kommit hittils, med lite plugins skall den tydligen vara ännu bättre.

3dstudio/lightwave = Blender 

Återigen.. inte helt sant, alla 3d rendering progam har sina styrkor, speciellt när det kommer till organisk rendering och animering.. blender är iaf ett bra program och finns i portage.

http://www.elYsiun.com/index.php

har lite tutorials

office paketet = Open, K, star office mf

Mest upp till var och en.. största problemet är när man får ut powerpoint presentationer och alla kör på doc.. att konvertera och hela tiden tänkapå att köra kompatibelt format är irriterande.. men å andra sidan har office 97 användarna redan samma problem, saknar lite av länkningarna mellan programmen som office har :/

Direct connect = quickDC, DCgui 

http://quickdc.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php

DC++ mer lr mindre, tar man ner gui så tar portage hand om länkningen till. Sedan är det bara att köra på

Winamp = XMMS

Finns flera fina mp3/media spelare men för en äkta clon så slår inget XMMS.  (står rättad  :Smile: 

mIRC = kVirc, bitchX mfl

kvirc var det som liknade mIRC en hel del, de flesta gui varianter är rätt så lika. BitchX har det mesta, men är lite krångligare. 

windows media player/Bsplayer = mplayer, Xine

Klara av det mesta Xine är stabilare på dvd.

Nero (burningrom) = K3b

Förutsatt att alla underprogram som k3b använder är installerade så har vi härlig drag n drop.. för vcd, audio cd samt datacd. 

flashFXP/cuteFTP = gFTP

klassisk FTP, två fönster bookmarks

visual/builder IDEs = Kdevelop, netbeans

Har inte så bra koll på programmering, men det första som slog mig var att många verkar sky IDEs och ha separat editor/compiler..

Jedit+plugins är utmärkt annars. Kylix är pågväg och Kdevelop 3.x kommer att ha stöd för fler språk. Linux är annars smockat med trevliga programmerings verktyg

Slutligen om du inte känner igen dig

windows XP = KDE +winXP theme  :Wink: 

Har ni några mer förslag så posta på..

jag letar fortfarande efter vettiga (GUI drivna) program

som kan erasätta:

Virtual dub

G6ftp server 

Ok det finns flera fina cmd/text baserade ersättare, men när man kört gui ett tag känns det som ett nerköp att skriva dir namn och köra dir / ls hela tiden för att få översikt.Last edited by spiff on Sat Jun 14, 2003 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wisdom

flashfxp = gftp

är inte xmms mer likt winamp än noatun???

----------

## dwine82

Jag har letat mig helt galen på ett program som kan ersätta FlashMX editorn. Antar att det inte finns något program till Linux som kan 'ersätta', men en flash editor kanske finns där ute någonstans. Någon som vet?

----------

## Guzz

IDE = Anjuta

IRC = irssi

3DS = maya

Wincmd = Krusader, gentoo m.fl.

DC++ = dc4linux (dc.ketelhot.de)

Flashfxp = yafc

bsplay = mplayer

----------

## spiff

yafc, gftp...   sweet,  tackar   :Cool: 

Sitter å väntar på att det skall komma en linux release för audigy 2 korten...

----------

## moonlite

virtual dub = mencoder som är en del av mplayer (mycket krångligare än virtualdub kan jag tro dock) www.mplayerhq.hu... kmencoder skall ju vara ett frontend till mencoder dock...  

transcode finns också som har ett schyst gui som heter dvd::rip...  jag har inte testat det dock...

mencoder skall vara en riktigt snabb encoder sägs det

----------

## siggo

Jag söker ett program som fungerar på samma sätt som VegasVideo och VideoMach, dvs filmredigeringsprogram.

----------

## _Nomad_

 *siggo wrote:*   

> Jag söker ett program som fungerar på samma sätt som VegasVideo och VideoMach, dvs filmredigeringsprogram.

 

Pröva cinelerra, finns i portage.... är så vitt jag vet det bästa videoredigeringsprogrammet till linuxLast edited by _Nomad_ on Thu Mar 18, 2004 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wolfpakk

ett otroligt bra program är centericq, det är ett ncurses baserat "chatprogram" som klarar alla vanliga protokoll; icq,msn, yahoo mfl otroligt komplett, lättöverskådligt samt enkelt att sätta upp. Det har dock inga flashiga animationer eller annat gulligt om man nu ser det som en fördel  :Wink: 

----------

## SiBBoR

gaim: ersätter ICQ, MSN osv.

Mozilla Firefox: ersätter Firefox till Win, samt IE

OpenOffice: ersätter Microsoft Office och andra proggs

xfsamba: ersätter Windows nätverksbrowning (utdelningar)

bluefish: ersätter ConText och liknande

vlc: linux-version av VLC som finns till Windows

gkrell: lite samurize-liknande

----------

## Iverass

Ersättare för Cubase eller Logic vore trevligt =/

----------

## siggo

cinerella finns inte i portage :/

----------

## siggo

Kanske finns ett trevligt program som läser subtitles till filmer?  :Smile: 

----------

## _Nomad_

 *siggo wrote:*   

> cinerella finns inte i portage :/

 

sorry... lite felstavat... prova 

```
# emerge cinelerra
```

 istället

----------

## _Nomad_

 *siggo wrote:*   

> Kanske finns ett trevligt program som läser subtitles till filmer? 

 

prova gsubedit... finns i portage...

----------

## siggo

tackar, gsubedit var dock maskad :/

----------

## Xake

Nån som vet något liknande ACDSee?

Använder PornView när jag ska titta bilder för jag gillar när man kan rätt lätt bläddra fram och tillbaka mellan bilderna men saknar funktioner som att rotera bilden och lite andra småfunktioner.......

För övrigt tack för en intressant lista.

----------

## Wolven

 *Iverass wrote:*   

> Ersättare för Cubase eller Logic vore trevligt =/

 

Ta en titt på Rosegarden

 *Quote:*   

> What is Rosegarden?
> 
> "the closest native equivalent to Cubase® for Linux"  Sound on Sound
> 
> Rosegarden is a professional audio and MIDI sequencer, score editor, and general-purpose music composition and editing environment.

 

----------

## lolli78

 *Xake wrote:*   

> Nån som vet något liknande ACDSee?

 

x11-misc/xnview kanske?

lorenz.

----------

## Peacefaker

 *dwine82 wrote:*   

> Jag har letat mig helt galen på ett program som kan ersätta FlashMX editorn. Antar att det inte finns något program till Linux som kan 'ersätta', men en flash editor kanske finns där ute någonstans. Någon som vet?

 

Det är ett känt problem att det inte finns nån ersättare till FlashMX, jag vet inte heller om det går att köra den i Wine.

----------

## ifi

 *siggo wrote:*   

> Kanske finns ett trevligt program som läser subtitles till filmer? 

 

mplayer leser subtitles med mplayer -sub <subfile>

----------

## spetznaz

 *Xake wrote:*   

> Nån som vet något liknande ACDSee?
> 
> Använder PornView när jag ska titta bilder för jag gillar när man kan rätt lätt bläddra fram och tillbaka mellan bilderna men saknar funktioner som att rotera bilden och lite andra småfunktioner.......
> 
> För övrigt tack för en intressant lista.

 

GQview kan jeg anbefale på det varmeste.

----------

## kaffepanna

Haha se där.. Visste inte att d fanns så många svenskar på de här forumet  :Very Happy: 

Har suttit i dcgui-qt ett tag nu å börja bli väldans irriterad på det.. såg att Spiff postade quickdc!

Någon som prövat att få igång det? När ja testart dör den under make 

```

ypes -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fexceptions -MT transfers.moc.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/transfers.moc.Tpo" \

  -c -o transfers.moc.o `test -f 'transfers.moc.cpp' || echo './'`transfers.moc.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/transfers.moc.Tpo" ".deps/transfers.moc.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/transfers.moc.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `*.moc.o', needed by `libqdcconfig.a'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/root/quickdc-kde-0.1.0/src/config'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/quickdc-kde-0.1.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/quickdc-kde-0.1.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Någon som har nån idé ?  :Smile: 

----------

## 59729

jag ersatte en massa olika im klienter och mIRC med irssi som är connectad till min egen bitlbee server, mycket smidigt måste jag säga.. och eftersom den är i en screen så kan jag ju komma åt min msn/icq/irc m,m från nästan vilken internet uppkopplad dator som helst...

----------

## dub.wav

 *spiff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Har ni några mer förslag så posta på..
> 
> jag letar fortfarande efter vettiga (GUI drivna) program
> ...

 G6ftp server kan erstattes med pure-ftpd (i portage) + pureadmin (også i portage). Ikke like lett, men hvis du leser den utmerkede dokumentasjonen på www.pureftpd.org, burde det ikke være et problem.

----------

## soujirou

virtualdub = avidemux

kanske finns bättre

----------

## siggo

 *dub.wav wrote:*   

>  *spiff wrote:*   
> 
> Har ni några mer förslag så posta på..
> 
> jag letar fortfarande efter vettiga (GUI drivna) program
> ...

 

Istället för g6ftpserver kan du köra igång en ssh server. Krypterat och smidigt!

- /etc/init.d/sshd start

----------

## Snip3r WarfaCe

Hej, Vart och Hur hittar jag "windows XP = KDE +winXP theme" 

någon snäll pers som kan förklara mig för det.

// MVH Roberth

----------

## jmk

 *Snip3r WarfaCe wrote:*   

> Hej, Vart och Hur hittar jag "windows XP = KDE +winXP theme" 
> 
> någon snäll pers som kan förklara mig för det.
> 
> // MVH Roberth

 

Här: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499

----------

## lothar

Det må finnes noe bedre enn gFTP, syns ikke det er bra nok. Jeg har prøvd Igloo-FTP men det må man betale for   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Paulten

pftp ( http://pftpmew.tanesha.net/ ) = *FTP

----------

## lothar

 *Paulten wrote:*   

> pftp ( http://pftpmew.tanesha.net/ ) = *FTP

 

Har allerede det programmet. det er jo veldig bra.. eneste er at jeg ikke vet hvordan jeg legger flere mapper i kø og at den lager en mappe for hver enkelt mappe jeg vil laste ned, ikke at den tar innholdet i alle mappene og legger det i en mappe i et voldsomt kaos... 

Kanskje du kan si meg hvordan Paulten?

----------

## Wicla

Jag söker ett program som kan läsa .sub filer med fler än 1 subtitle i, verkar inte som mplayer stödjer det (finns något plugin kanske?)

Kanske redan har nämnts i den här tråden?

hehe, frågar för säkerhetens skull

----------

## Snip3r WarfaCe

Jag söker ett program som kan packa upp bin filer som te.x ISOBUSTER till WIN.

Jag har letat över allt efter ett sånt program.

MVH:  Robban

----------

## jmk

 *Snip3r WarfaCe wrote:*   

> Jag söker ett program som kan packa upp bin filer som te.x ISOBUSTER till WIN.
> 
> Jag har letat över allt efter ett sånt program.

 

Du kan prova mount det funkar på iso filer. Det kaske går med bin filer också. Jag har bara provat med iso.

```
mount -o loop /full/path/to/file.iso /full/path/to/mountpoint/
```

----------

## Paulten

For å legge fleire mapper i kø velger du mappa med space, og vidare overfører med "t". 

Desverre men overføring av mappe "problemet" ser ut til å vere ein bug--

Mi løysning på problemet er kanskje litt tungvidt : eg har ein ftp server lokalt, og bruker alltid FXP til overføringane. 

Viss du nokon gong finner ut korleis det skal gjerast så håper eg du kan sende meg ein priv  :Smile: 

Mvh 

Paul

Kom over ein liten howto for pftp, du finner den her : http://users.pandora.be/nostal/PFTP-HOWTO.txt

 *lothar wrote:*   

>  *Paulten wrote:*   pftp ( http://pftpmew.tanesha.net/ ) = *FTP 
> 
> Har allerede det programmet. det er jo veldig bra.. eneste er at jeg ikke vet hvordan jeg legger flere mapper i kø og at den lager en mappe for hver enkelt mappe jeg vil laste ned, ikke at den tar innholdet i alle mappene og legger det i en mappe i et voldsomt kaos... 
> 
> Kanskje du kan si meg hvordan Paulten?

 

----------

## lothar

 *Paulten wrote:*   

> For å legge fleire mapper i kø velger du mappa med space, og vidare overfører med "t". 
> 
> Desverre men overføring av mappe "problemet" ser ut til å vere ein bug--
> 
> Mi løysning på problemet er kanskje litt tungvidt : eg har ein ftp server lokalt, og bruker alltid FXP til overføringane. 
> ...

 

Åja, det virker hvis jeg bruker FXP ja.. da er det ikke noe problem lengre, takk for tipset  :Very Happy: 

----------

